# Muay Thai Dream Team



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

y did silva leave Chute Boxe to make Muay Thai Dream Team?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure, but he helped form MT Dream Team so that probably had something to do with it, meaning he wanted to be more 'in charge' and run his own thing? That'd be my guess


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Not sure, but he helped form MT Dream Team so that probably had something to do with it, meaning he wanted to be more 'in charge' and run his own thing? That'd be my guess


you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

o ok but is there bad blood with him and Chute Boxe or any fighters in Chute Boxe


thanks guy +rep


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow you guys are waaaaay behind. He left Chute Boxe a while ago, then went and trained with BTT, then went to Muay Thai Dream Team, and now The Black House. In the paraphrased words of Wanderlei Silva "To your face, he is the nicest guy around, but behind your back he isn't". So he has bad blood with Chute, but not really with BTT.


----------

